# ...for JasonL



## Rocket (Nov 15, 2009)

Although not the best of pics...you'll get the idea.

As promised to Jason in another thread (which I doubt he remembers), here are some photos of animals which seem to drive his hatred for us South Aussies (and concerned Victorians). 

The weather down here of late has been scorching and the balls of fluff certainly don't like it. This involves moving them to cooler regions of the yard, using ice bottles, water bottles, large ice blocks and the use of water sprays, misters and the local sprinkler (as water wasteful as it sounds, its more water-usage-friendly than you'd think)...... I've noticed some interesting behaviour they exhibit when they overheat: they sit like a human on their lower back exposing their 'lesser fur covered' bellies with limbs and tail outstretched with exhausted facial expressions, thinning of the fur on their tails as opposed to their usual bushy tailed appearance and upside down hanging from the branches in the breeze that runs through the enclosure.... just thought I'd add that in...

Anyway, here they are:


----------



## andyh (Nov 15, 2009)

awesome little critters, do you breed them?


----------



## JasonL (Nov 15, 2009)

hahhaha, cool.... yes, I would love to keep a few of the fury critters.... but even if I could I would still dislike you SAers :lol:


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 15, 2009)

very nice, I wish we could keep a variety of mammals in nsw, I would love a little wallaby, a bilby or a bandicoot a quoll, some dunnarts and a few possums and gliders, there all so cute. used to be interested in mammals before herps but switched over lol.


----------



## zulu (Nov 15, 2009)

*re ...for*

Decc would rather you keep cats ryan


----------



## Rocket (Nov 15, 2009)

andyh said:


> awesome little critters, do you breed them?



Hey Andy,
So far, no, I haven't bred them. It doesn't bother me in the slightest if they do or don't, I feed them interesting enough hust the two of them. Are you interested in buying some?


----------



## levis04 (Nov 15, 2009)

Funny Jason i thought you liked me LOL!


----------



## andyh (Nov 15, 2009)

yeah my missus loves em!


----------



## Mrs I (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice Shawn. long time no see.

They are adorable and very very cute. 

Will get some one day ................


----------



## gregcranston (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice Rocket, I've got a couple of pairs of the sugars too, they are awesome little critters. The weather over here has been kinda hot, but they seemed to cope pretty well so far. Earlier this year when it was really hot in late Jan / early Feb, I was spraying them with water, ice blocks, etc. Fingers crossed mine might be breeding very soon, but like you I'm just happy with the adults whether they breed or not.


----------



## Rocket (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Greg,
I've noticed from previous threads that you can actually get yours out and enjoy their company, in contrast, mine are the devils in the disguise of ''cute little fruit-eating balls of fur and yelping fun''... wanna trade ?..

I'd love to see some photos of yours, care to share?


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Nov 15, 2009)

I used to have a beautiful little sugar who would ride around on my shoulder. Would love to have another one, but the only ones I've seen for sale can't be handled


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 15, 2009)

I find it ridiculous that you can keep exotic pest's such as cats, but not natives such as Gliders of any sort in QLD or NSW, if they escape, the worst that could happen is they will increase the population! If a cat escapes, the best that can happen is it will get hit by a car before it decreases the population of any natives, people need to re-think the laws!

Keeping captive bred animals legally would also decrease poaching!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 15, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> I find it ridiculous that you can keep exotic pest's such as cats, but not natives such as Gliders of any sort in QLD or NSW, if they escape, the worst that could happen is they will increase the population! If a cat escapes, the best that can happen is it will get hit by a car before it decreases the population of any natives, people need to re-think the laws!
> 
> Keeping captive bred animals legally would also decrease poaching!


 
agree 100%


----------



## Rocket (Nov 16, 2009)

As far as I understood, QLDers were able to keep them under Exhibitors permits...?


----------



## JasonL (Nov 16, 2009)

levis04 said:


> Funny Jason i thought you liked me LOL!



Nah, just feel sorry for you having to live there


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 16, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> I find it ridiculous that you can keep exotic pest's such as cats, but not natives such as Gliders of any sort in QLD or NSW, if they escape, the worst that could happen is they will increase the population! If a cat escapes, the best that can happen is it will get hit by a car before it decreases the population of any natives, people need to re-think the laws!
> 
> Keeping captive bred animals legally would also decrease poaching!



I also agree 100% with this statement.

However, have to take umbrage at the Cats statement. The debate about cats is similar to the debate about guns...Irresponsible owners cause a lot of problems for both parties.

We have a burmese cat which is basically an indoor cat. It can go out on the balcony by itself...any outside play time is under supervision only...this is not so much that we fear for the wildlife (tho given half a chance she would probably go a bird) but more for her own personal safety as burmese are renown for getting run over...they are intelligent cats but dont seem to have the street smarts of moggies.

All the issues of pet ownership (whatever the species) comes down to responsible ownership...unfortunately we need draconian laws to cover the irresponsible owners...If governments understood how much damage cats/foxes/pigeons etc did none of them would have been brought in..however, the flood gates have opened and it is difficult to close this...also the "cat lovers" are a strong bunch and would be difficult to ban them now...I would like to see a phasing out of general cat/dog ownership and perhaps a licence system similar to natives with any issues of irresponsible ownership investigated and action taken. (we have licencing for cats/dogs with chipping but it doesnt go far enough to ensure responsible ownership).

In place of this perhaps a relaxation of the native species to be kept...how about a bilby in place of a cat? Or in areas where they are native a Quoll but would be hard to tame one of them I reckon.


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 16, 2009)

That's true about cats. 
I have a cat, she is an outdoor cat though and has never touched anything other than a mouse. The only thing she does outside is sit in the sun, pee and crap.

She's too old for that now anyway. The closest she has come to harming a reptile was when she sniffed my Carpet Python.


----------



## Rocket (Nov 16, 2009)

I really did not intend for this to become a debate about cats...

Anybody else have Sugar Glider photos..?


----------



## pdsn99 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello,

Wats the rules and regs regarding captive native mammals between the states?

Are SA restricted to gliders & hopping mice, or can you have a grey and so forth?


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 16, 2009)

you can keep them in darwin but its pretty silly seeing they hate the heat.


----------



## Chris1 (Nov 16, 2009)

aww, theyre soo cute!

more pics would be awesome!!


----------



## JasonL (Nov 16, 2009)

Rocket said:


> I really did not intend for this to become a debate about cats...
> 
> Anybody else have Sugar Glider photos..?



whats the story with keeping them? only one male per enclosure? will he do multiple girls (can they be kept in groups?)?


----------



## gregcranston (Nov 16, 2009)

Rocket said:


> Anybody else have Sugar Glider photos..?


I'll try take some new ones tonight or tomorrow and post them!


----------



## gregcranston (Nov 16, 2009)

Pythons Rule said:


> you can keep them in darwin but its pretty silly seeing they hate the heat.


They don't hate the heat, they are quite well evolved to deal with it. There is a northern subspecies, Petaurus Breviceps Ariel, which is found all along the coastal parts of NT and into WA.


JasonL said:


> whats the story with keeping them? only one male per enclosure? will he do multiple girls (can they be kept in groups?)?


Yes, they are colony animals, Marz on here has a big colony of 15+ gliders, both exes I would assume.


----------



## Jason (Nov 16, 2009)

zulu said:


> Decc would rather you keep cats ryan



so true.... ****ers


----------



## zulu (Nov 16, 2009)

*re for*



JasonL said:


> hahhaha, cool.... yes, I would love to keep a few of the fury critters.... but even if I could I would still dislike you SAers :lol:



If you want a furry critter to play with why not a plains rat or hopping mouse,be happy with the selection that has been provided for you by DECC,buy a big furry Humphey B Bear for Xmas.
The reason you cant keep possums and wallabys in NSW is you would not know how to look after them,you would feed them VB and polish salami,DeCCs know better.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 16, 2009)

zulu said:


> If you want a furry critter to play with why not a plains rat or hopping mouse,be happy with the selection that has been provided for you by DECC,buy a big furry Humphey B Bear for Xmas.
> The reason you cant keep possums and wallabys in NSW is you would not know how to look after them,you would feed them VB and polish salami,DeCCs know better.



Oh yes, thats it... I was looking through the the whole list of mammals available the other day, just couldn't make up my mind which one to pick...... I would buy a Humphry B Bear, but he doesn't have any pants and I don't want my kids to be freaked out....


----------



## zulu (Nov 16, 2009)

*re For*

Nothing wron with the DECC list jason,a plains rat means it lives on the plains like Clint Eastwood, doesnt mean it looks rather plain like a bushpig,you will find them very engageing,DECC does understand your concerns and are working feverishly on a third native mammal to be added to the list for your keeping pleasure,which rodent it will be is anyones guess.


----------



## Gobo (Nov 16, 2009)

Here's one of mine. i tried to sell my pair a month or two ago but didn't have any takers so I'm gonna try again soon.


----------



## gregcranston (Nov 16, 2009)

Got some pics of mine earlier tonight, not great shots, but it's hard to point and shoot in the dark. lol!


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 16, 2009)

Haha, taken the little critters camping?


----------



## absinthe_616 (Nov 16, 2009)

those little guys are so cute!

i wish i could own one. i want a zoo of awesome reptiles and cute lil mammals :lol:


----------



## gregcranston (Nov 17, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Haha, taken the little critters camping?


That's just a little dome tent I play with them in. They love climbing all around the walls of it.


----------



## gregcranston (Nov 18, 2009)

Anyone else got cute picks of their sugar or squirrel gliders? Or any cute native marsupial really?


----------



## Rocket (Nov 18, 2009)

Greg, great looking gliders! I wish I were able to hold mine like that. If I were to handle them like you are in the photos, i'd soon be missing fleshy chunks from my hands and alot of blood.

Gobo, excellent face photo. I can never get that close to mine, unless they're feeding. When you readvertise, I'm sure you'll find someone to buy them, have you bred them?

Squirrel Glider photos would be nice, I'd also love to see, if any chance, some photos of other gliders including Feather-taileds, Greater Gliders etc....


----------



## gregcranston (Nov 18, 2009)

Rocket said:


> Greg, great looking gliders! I wish I were able to hold mine like that. If I were to handle them like you are in the photos, i'd soon be missing fleshy chunks from my hands and alot of blood.


If yours do get their act together and breed try handling the babies from a very young age (3 weeks out of pouch (oop)) and you'll hopefully then have at least 1-2 tame ones. My old female was like yours, and it wasn't fun trying to get her 2 male joeys off her for a hold, those bites even stung through gardening gloves! He he, but the perisitance payed off, cause now my males are awesome, females are ok too, but not quite as tame as I only got them at around 9 weeks oop, whereas the boys I was holding from 3-4 weeks, and then took them away from the psycho mother at 9 weeks oop.


----------



## Nephrurus (Nov 18, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Oh yes, thats it... I was looking through the the whole list of mammals available the other day, just couldn't make up my mind which one to pick...... I would buy a Humphry B Bear, but he doesn't have any pants and I don't want my kids to be freaked out....



It's also interesting to note that the only species allowed in NSW don't really occur there. Plains Rats _Pseudomys australis_ no longer occur in NSW and Hopping mice _Notomys alexis_ never did. 
-H


----------

